# Dumpster Diving for Deer



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo!! Fun story! A guy at work got a deer on the weekend, and brought the bones and carcass remains in for me. Except my car was in the shop yesterday so since he didn't see my car in its regular parking spot, and he works in the small hangar next to the main hangar where I work, he thought I was not in. It was his last day at work before going away for two weeks, so not wanting to have a rotting bag of deer bones hanging around, he threw them in the dumpster. 

So towards the end of the day, we bump into each other and oh no! didn't know that I was here, told me about throwing the deer bones out. 

So this morning I come with extra-strong garbage bags, good boots, gloves, borrow a little step stool, and pull the bag out. It's pristine and loaded!!! Woohoo! Happy dance!! I'm pushing fifty and I"m reduced to pulling garbage out of dumpster - LOL. Pretty proud of myself, great haul!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Do you use the deer bones as a chew? If so, do you use any particular bones?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> Do you use the deer bones as a chew? If so, do you use any particular bones?


Usually I will stop by the licensed processing facilities and grab stuff, mostly the tripe but i have gotten the breast plate and ribs before.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My husband is on a new lease with 6 of the 8 guns unfamiliar men to him. He said at first it was a little hard to say, "Hey, your not going to throw that away are you?" But towards the end of the weekend it was them saying, "Hey! Do your dogs eat this?"


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Please tell me you have a picture of that LOL


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Heck no! I was really hoping no one would see me, LOL, but no such luck, did get a few questions on what I was doing.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL!!! Lucia thats too funny but WOOHOOO what a great "find"

I was talking to a rescue friend of mine about how much you change feeding raw. I used to feel bad when I saw animals hit by cars now I see a deer dead on the side of the road and think "darn! wish I saw it get hit so I know how fresh it is" lmao


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOL well gosh if I had only known , you coulda come down here the other nite..Took masi for a walk, she dragged me into a ditch with a dead deer carcass ...it was just lovely


----------

